

OVH launches dual octo-core cpu, 128 GB ECC ram server for 199€/mo/no setup-fee - speeq
http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/mini-hg-128g.xml

======
snaky
It's not such a low price for 128GB RAM considering you can buy cheap 1U
server with Intel C602 chipset and get up to 768 GB RAM.

